# New Game - Favorites List



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Sleeping beauty gave me a good idea for a new game speaking of surfing the web. Everybody say what their favorites list consists of.

Mine
tons of anxiety sites
random investment/finance sites I use for school.
Dance sites
weight loss sites
fashion sites
real estate sites
various mantra/meditation sites (but these fall into the category of anxiety)


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

Car and bike sites
IT Sites
Job sites
Finance (Bank, phone bill, etc)
Various home-used websites 
Funnies


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

myspace
drug realted tripping sites - shroomery
fusion anomaly - most interesting site ever possibly
http://fusionanomaly.net/
messageboard sites
sprituality/eseotric sites
pornograthy:twisted: 
music


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

http://www.4815162342.com

and, weirdly, also http://www.fusion anomaly.net

anything design related

http://www.classicmodern.co.uk

news

http://www.bbc.co.uk

and my latest 'interest' after watching Wedding Crashers

http://www.vince-vaughn.com


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Various Message Boards and such things

Music pages and Blogs

Books and Comics pages

Movies pages

And any pages that have something to download for free


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Women
Money
Success
Pride
Peace of mind.

Yes, as shallow as a puddle in the Sahara, that's me.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

those are websites you visit?!?!?!?


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

I'd second the women website that Martin obviously goes to to renew his supply, but I cant find it. :wink:

I'm going to come back and add some stuff later, but these are the honest to goodness sites I go to every day I log on, like clockwork:

DPSelfHelp (good debates, good people, Rev makes me come here....)
Email
E-Medicine (incredibly trusty resource- if you can understand the language of Doctorese, USE IT- its the most reliable out there)
IGNCube (I'm a nintendo fan)
CNN.com (news junkie,current events junkie)
About.com (great synopsises of complicated subjects)
Wikipedia (once again, great synposises)
IMDB.com (I like to keep up on the latest movie trends)
And sometimes Ebert, the movie critic's site - I almost always agree with his reviews

Thats about it. I dont deviate too much, except when Googling something.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I forgot 
http://www.ebaumsworld.com

I like IMDB aswell. Especially when you see someone in a film and you can't remember their name or the film you've seen them in.

Big Brother site when it's on 

Other mental health sites ... of course


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I use IMDB all the time but I don't have it on my favorites list. I also use wikipedia compulsively. I would say most people aren't gonna put the really personal stuff on their favorites list. That's why these lists are so G-rated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

:lol: This site is actually the most personal thing... apart from PSH


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

The sites I most frequent:

This site
TV guide
Weather
Bicycle, Motor Bike and Car sites
Computer/IT (normally to fix problems)
HowStuffWorks
The Skeptic's Dictionary
Nutrition sites
Of course - Google

And like everyone else here I never visit the naughty sites,ever.....ops:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm afraid to visit the naughty sites because I always end up getting a virus. And I don't mean an STD...


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> Yes, as shallow as a puddle in the Sahara, that's me.


Strangely I have not heard this expression before... I'm gonna have to steal it.

Um, I wish I could share some good sites, but I practically live at this one.

I go to this one a lot http://www.zabasearch.com . I find a lot of weird numbers on my caller id and I can't stand not knowing who calls my phone for some reason. So I do some detective work.

http://www.idoc.state.il
To look up all the criminals I used to know.

http://www.webmd.com
To visit their message boards and ask about any strange symptoms I may be having.

http://www.msn.com
Check email very unfrequently.... and visit mental health chat forums.

I still haven't found a music lyrics site I prefer, but I visit those sometimes.


----------



## bigpete87 (Nov 9, 2005)

--MySpace
--Internet Movie Database (IMDb.com)
--Community Forums (DP/DR, Anxiety, Hip-Hop, etc.)
--Microsoft Virtual Earth & Google Earth (Aerial Map), to spy on ppl lol j/k
--Music Sites (Rap & Hip-Hop news sources)
--Bittorrent Sites
--Wikipedia
--Urban Dictionary


----------

